# Refill developer copied Kontatk Instruments?



## kitekrazy (May 25, 2018)

You be the judge.


----------



## charlieclouser (May 25, 2018)

No question - that's a direct rip of the samples in question. 

Note that the Softphonics website announces immediate and total shutdown of all operations, effective two days ago (May 23, 2018).

They claim that "constant manipulated bad press over some recent beta tests and smearing older Reason ReFills has been the final nail". 

They also cite "extreme bad health issues Andrew (the founder) is suffering". 

I wonder how long they got away with this stuff? I can only imagine that it would take about ten seconds for someone to catch this and call them out on it.


----------



## jononotbono (May 25, 2018)

Man, that is outrageous!


----------



## puremusic (May 25, 2018)

Hmm. I wonder how long this has been going too. Years it looks like? I guess it was not noticed because Reason didn't use VSTs and so, the people who used it didn't use NI stuff?

Going to be a lot of unhappy people out there who bought these. I see some of Softphonics stuff taken down from Reason's shop but not all of it yet too.


----------



## woodsdenis (May 26, 2018)

puremusic said:


> Hmm. I wonder how long this has been going too. Years it looks like? I guess it was not noticed because Reason didn't use VSTs and so, the people who used it didn't use NI stuff?


Exactly, one wonders if there’s more up there ?


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 26, 2018)

That's just lazy. And the libraries they chose to copy sound synthy. They must not be very good judges of sound. And the kicker for me
 "We were only ever a small boutique, niche outfit for Reason lovers. 

Please keep a candle lit for autism awareness."

Boutique theft is a new thing to me. And don't try to use Autism to shield yourselves. 
It may be true that the owner is going through health issues, but it's difficult to take them seriously if they're being dishonest in other regards.

If you are are truly honest and doing good work, you're not going to be phased by critcism and "bad press." 
So to me, shutting down is tantamount to an admission of guilt.


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 26, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> I wonder how long they got away with this stuff? I can only imagine that it would take about ten seconds for someone to catch this and call them out on it.


I'm not sure about that. I think there may be a relatively unique userbase in Reason. Perhaps which the addition to VST in reason, eventually that userbase became more diverse and started using Kontakt and other Reason Refills together. If you heard these several hours apart or even minutes, you may not even think twice. It's really only if you were working with them together that you'd probably notice. Or I suppose if you had intimite knowledge of a particular library (the real thing), then you'd be able to spot the copy pretty quickly.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 27, 2018)

I'm a bit bummed since I have many of their refills, especially the orchestra ones. I still like using the NNXT in Reason. 

I guess there was a hint a long time ago as when most library developers introduce a library they let you know how many players were used and the recording venue. I doubt anyone would go that far just to create a refill anyway.

I wonder if these developers were very much on the ignorant side of sound developing. They couldn't stand criticism and ran from the forum. I believe if you are going into any development you need to work on your flame suit.


----------



## kitekrazy (May 27, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> That's just lazy. And the libraries they chose to copy sound synthy. They must not be very good judges of sound. And the kicker for me
> "We were only ever a small boutique, niche outfit for Reason lovers.
> 
> Please keep a candle lit for autism awareness."
> ...



I liked this comment. Unfortunately the drama tolerance isn't nearly as high on that forum and they closed two threads. Usually a big company isn't going to waste resources making an example out of the small guy. I think the only thing NI would do is not allowed them to be sold again. There was a popular guy on youtube using a cracker version of FL. Basically Image Line told him to buy a license and that would be the end of it. He did, posted an apology on youtube and all is well.


----------



## robgb (May 28, 2018)

Does this mean my repackaging of all of Spitfire's libraries is a no-no?


----------



## kitekrazy (May 31, 2018)

robgb said:


> Does this mean my repackaging of all of Spitfire's libraries is a no-no?



If you were doing time in prison, converting large libraries to the NNXT format would probably use up all of your sentence time.


----------

